# Solved: Bluetooth Device Trying To Access Computer



## noobsarepeople2 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello. I think this could be just someone in near apartment vicinity erroneously finding my pc instead of their own, or may even be randomly searching and finding mine, but I would like to know if there is a security threat and how high it is.

I have Windows XP Pro. Hardware is different parts put together. USB Bluetooth added when I got a phone with Bluetooth. That is when I learned about bluetooth "profiles" and that my phone can only do headsets. I kept the bluetooth adapter plugged into my comuter anyway, because I will soon be getting a new phone so that I can transfer files to and from pc.

Tonight, I heard the event sound effect of something being attempted, and a balloon opened in system tray that "Bluetooth device "gravity" is trying to connect (to computer) click here to allow or ignore to prevent connection" I may be remembering a word or two incorrectly.

I ignored. Then did a search, finding "gravity" is likely referring to the Samsung Gravity brand phone. A few moments later, it tried again. This time there was no event sound effect (to alert me) but I was watching. The balloon opened, and said "Bluetooth device "" is trying to (blah blah blah) - this time not having a name between the quotation marks "".

I ignored. I have searched, and I realize the "safest" thing to do is disable bluetooth activity on my pc, but, what about when I have my new phone?

So, here are my two questions. 1) Can a cell phone connect via bluetooth to my pc without me clicking "allow" (in the balloon alert that a device is trying to connect)? and 2) If the answer is yes, what about when I get my new phone?

I appreciate your help, and even if this is a dumb question, your laughter is appreciated, too, as long as you still respect me in the morning.


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

hi,
No external device can access your computer via a bluetooth unless you authorise your computer to accept the device, if you have a good firewall, it would block all forms of such unauthorised connection. Which bluetooth are you using, I mean the make/brand?


----------



## noobsarepeople2 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you. Didn't expect fast assistance, sorry to take so long to reply. The Bluetooth device is Broadcam 2045 Bluetooth 2.0 USB device using WIDCOMM Bluetooth Software 5.1.0.4500.

I have pc configured to allow discovery, but assumed discovery could not become "connection" without permitting it at time of attempt. When first installing the adapter to pc, my phone, which ended up having only a headset profile, found and connected, but a pin number was required as well. Of course, it could not do anything but headset.

When this repeated attempt from an unknown source happened tonight, it became "personal."

So, as long as I don't respond to the attempt with "allow access," I am safe?

I don't usually have the firewall on, because it always interferes with things. No excuse I guess.


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah, so long as you dont accept that connection, I guess you are safe. Have you tried switching off the bluetooth when not in use?


----------



## noobsarepeople2 (Aug 30, 2009)

I was trying to see if I could avoid doing that. I am basically lazy and would prefer not having to activate and deactivate things all the time. It's bad enough I have to start it up, then log on, too. Heh heh. Okay, even though it would be unlikely anyone could access anything (and I have nothing of interest anyway, including money) I should turn it off.

Thank you very much for your assistance. Much appreciated.


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

Please mark this thread as solved.


----------

